# Nominierungen für die Celeb of the Month Wahl Februar 2023



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2022)

In diesem Thema wird ein


*weiblicher, internationaler Celeb*


für die kommende CotM Wahl nominiert!

Die CotM Wahl wechselt nun monatlich zwischen der Wahl einer nationalen und internationalen Kandidatin.
10 ausgewählte Nominierungen, maximal eine pro User, gehen in die Wahl zum Celeb of the Month für den kommenden Monat mit ein und akzeptiert werden alle Promis, die aus Film und Fernsehen und von den roten Teppichen bekannt sind.
Wir sind gespannt wer dieses Mal vorgeschlagen wird, denn lediglich die Monatsgewinnerinnen werden für die zukünftigen Wahlen von der Nominierung ausgeschlossen!
Die bisherigen Gewinnerinnen sind:

*Dieses Mal noch freie Auswahl*


*Zu den Wahlen:*
Derzeit wählen wir den aktuellen Celeb of the Month - bitte mit abstimmen:






Celeb of the Month Januar 2023


In diesem Thema wird der nationale weibliche Celeb of the Month gewählt! Das Team hat wieder ein paar Nominierungen ausgewählt und ein buntes Portfolio an Stars zusammengestellt. Wenn Ihr auch einen Star für unsere nächste Abstimmung vorschlagen wollt, dann schaut doch in unserem neuen...



www.celebboard.net






*Bitte beachten:* * Liebe User, wenn Ihr eine Nominierung abgebt, bedenkt bitte:*
Es sollte *HQ-Photoshoot Bilder* von der/dem Nominierten geben. Von LQ's oder unscharfen Bildern kann man leider keine anständige Grafik für unseren Header erstellen! Bitte achtet bei Euren Nominierungen auch darauf, dass keine Stars nominiert werden, die im laufenden Jahr schon einmal eine Wahl gewonnen haben. Diese Nominierungen finden keine Berücksichtigung!
Liebe Grüße, Euer Celebboard.net Team


----------



## hsvmann (1 Jan. 2023)

dann fang ich mal an und werfe Nina Dobrev in den Ring


----------



## ole12 (1 Jan. 2023)

Anna Gröbel - hat im Januar nicht gereicht, also sollte sie jetzt dran sein. 😜


----------



## congo64 (1 Jan. 2023)

ole12 schrieb:


> Anna Gröbel - hat im Januar nicht gereicht, also sollte sie jetzt dran sein. 😜


Bitte lesen : wir suchen *INTERNATIONAL*


----------



## ole12 (1 Jan. 2023)

Das heißt es sind nur nicht deutsche Stars gesucht diesmal?


----------



## celebczj83 (1 Jan. 2023)

ole12 schrieb:


> Das heißt es sind nur nicht deutsche Stars gesucht diesmal?


Diesesmal im Sinne von diesen Monat Februar, ja.


----------



## celebczj83 (1 Jan. 2023)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## bojo78 (1 Jan. 2023)

Taylor Swift​


----------



## Ryan Atwood (2 Jan. 2023)

Brie Larson


----------



## Anakin (2 Jan. 2023)

Olivia Wilde


----------



## Nik1979 (2 Jan. 2023)

Milly Alcock


----------



## nitro1000 (2 Jan. 2023)

Victoria Swarowski


----------



## schneller (3 Jan. 2023)

Miley Cyrus


----------



## tino2003 (3 Jan. 2023)

Elnaaz Norouzi​9. Juli 1992 in Teheran


----------



## begoodtonite (4 Jan. 2023)

Neve Campbell darf es sein


----------



## FAXE001de (4 Jan. 2023)

Barbara Karlich


----------



## Cherubini (6 Jan. 2023)

Emilia Clarke


----------



## RoadDog (6 Jan. 2023)

Jenna Ortega


----------



## hank_ (Dienstag um 10:54)

Lili Reinhart​


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 11:01)

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## Sawyer12 (Dienstag um 14:10)

Jessica Henwick


----------



## luuckystar (Dienstag um 16:57)

*Michelle Hunziker*


----------

